# G guage module standards.



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had a little look around on line but may have missed something important on this. Anyone have a shortcut to a module standard that our local group can be involved with? 

Dave


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it's not your area but Del Oro Pacific's module's are on their web site.....


Del Oro Pacific mainline module's


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, 

I spoke to Richard Schmidt at the Big Train Show and he said the Sundance Central modules (at least the straight ones) are 30 inches by 7 feet--as I recall. You might try Googling Sundance, or maybe tracking down Richard on MLS through some of his posts. BTW, their modules are big hunks of foam (the good kind I assume, not the picnic cooler kind)and are framed by wood. 

At the ends, the sections are pie-shaped, so I have no idea what their dimensions are. 

I'll try to post a couple of photos. 

joer


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, guys, here's some Sundance photos. The web version (downsized) doesn't do the real thing justice. This is one fine modulal layout. And the buildings are prize winners! Enjoy.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the ones that didn't fit...


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I do Richard Schmidt's webs page his email address is on the website...

4largescale.com


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 06/09/2008 1:32 AM
OK, guys, here's some Sundance photos. The web version (downsized) doesn't do the real thing justice. This is one fine modulal layout. And the buildings are prize winners! Enjoy. 






Amazing! 

I could only dream of that kind of scenery on a fixed layout. 

Thanks for the link - and the teaser. 

Dave


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, but Dean, there was only one photo of Schmidt's engine. I want to see more!


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Is the ability to combine your modules with the modules of other groups important? Many modular groups have based their standards on the Del Oro Pacific design, specifically, track one centerline 4" from front edge of module and track two centerline 7-3/8" from track one centerline. A typical "straight" module is 30" wide by 47-1/4" (1200 mm) long. 

Bert


----------



## CHscenic (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the web site that has the specs for the modules our club used. We modified them a bit. The length specified was 47 3/16". We stuck with 48" since that was the width of plywood. We used Aristo 54" track and cut them to 48". We added a garage door handle so that a person can carry them. Our module club is just getting started and those involved are enjoying it. 

http://www.largescaleonline.com/library/modules/index.html


----------



## CHscenic (Jan 2, 2008)

Just figured out how to make an active link. 
http://www.largescaleonline.com/library/modules/index.html


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blattan on 06/10/2008 8:15 AM
Is the ability to combine your modules with the modules of other groups important? Many modular groups have based their standards on the Del Oro Pacific design, specifically, track one centerline 4" from front edge of module and track two centerline 7-3/8" from track one centerline. A typical "straight" module is 30" wide by 47-1/4" (1200 mm) long. 

Bert 





This sure looks like the best plan to me. Even is we never hook up to another group it's easy and offers some scenery flexibility. No big expense either. 

Dave


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave, 
The Sundance Central Modular is comprised of three types of modules which are straight, transition and curved modules. The straight and transition modules are 30" wide x 60" long and the curved module is in the shape of a pentagon with the two side 30" wide to allow connection to the other modules. The radius of the inside track is 66" (5'-6") and the outside is 78" (6'-6"). 
The first track centerline is 6" from the face of the module and the second track is 8-1/2" centerline to centerline from the first track. Since our modular was started four years ago and since we run 1:20.3 equipment, we want to have clearance betwwen the two tracks to allow the large K models to clear each other. 
The basic module with 2" thick extruded foam base within a 1" x 4" perimeter wood frame and the two tracks attached weight only 11 lbs. 
If you would like to see more information about our modular construction, we have a dvd video available for purchase on our web site at www.sundancecentral.org 

Dean and Joe: It was my pleasure meeting and talking to you both in person at the Big Train Show and thanks for all your wonderful comments about our modular. 
Richard 
Sundance Central Modular Railroad


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard, the pleasure was mine. BTW, sorry I got the dimensions wrong--well the length, anyway. But most importantly, I apologize for misspelling your name. And to think I'm a professional.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe click on Richards name.....there is about a dozen more engines PLUS lots of other great pictures and how-to's.....while your at 4largescale.com click on the other names to see even more great models and how-to's.....


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

Build your modules so you can use 2 different length legs.. 1 @ 2' for the kids & the other for your knees.. 

BulletBob


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Richard, 
I saw that you said that you used an 2" thick extruded foam base for the module. Was that the blue type foam or the old EPS ( white beaded) foam. I was just curious. The 1" blue foam carries a lot of noise.. 

thanks Ty


----------



## Richard Schmitt (Jan 2, 2008)

Ty, 
We used the extruded foam board (blue or pink in color) not the beaded styrofoam board which is not very strong to support the trains without a lot of bracing below. 
Richard


----------

